# Telling Other Teenagers?



## Nervous Nelly (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi everyone! I was just wondering if there's anybody who has told any of their friends in high school about their IBS. I think it might be helpful if I finally told someone who is my age at school, but I'm afraid that they won't be able to handle it or that it would turn into gossip. I really dont want the embarassment of having the whole school know, but I'm getting tired of even my closest friends not knowing what is wrong with me all the time. I have friends who I think I can trust, but I'm just scared that they either won't understand the embarassment, they will tell other people, or they will think I'm overreacting to my symptoms. Is there anybody who has ever had a positive or negative experience with telling fellow teens about their problem? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Amydx6 (May 17, 2013)

I have always been open with my closest school friends and I think t helps having someone who you can turn to when you are having a bad day! As long as you trust the person and make sure you ask them not to talk with others about it it should be fine


----------



## SinéadHolmes (Mar 26, 2013)

maybe its best if u tell ur friends about it,my friends always offer me food but then they remember they cant and i find it really funny,ibs is nothing to be embaressed about for all u know someone else in ur school could have it too


----------



## zoefayxo (May 24, 2013)

I'm 16 and recently spent a week in hospital and previously three weeks in and out of doctors surgeries whilst they tried to diagnose me. I get intense pains that mean I keel over and cannot walk, they said it was either IBS or Chrohn's and they're still unsure. Either way, I don't want to tell my friends about the IBS either, but I'm here if you want to talk?


----------



## dylanmaille (Jun 11, 2013)

I have told only my really best friend that i have known for many years but that's it. I'm "scared" to tell my other friends. I'm scared that they will reject me or don't accept me anymore...
But i think telling other teens is good, and make you feel less stressed. Yes it's hard but you should try.


----------



## Emily Arlen (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi Nelly! I have told my closest friends about it and have created a website to bring together teens with IBS and their supporters! I post insightful and inspirational posts for those who want to know more about IBS, need some words of encouragement, etc. I would love for you and anyone else interested to check it out, I just created it a month ago! The site is teensibs.com, we've got a facebook page too, Teensibs, so please check it out!


----------



## LizzieMarie (Sep 4, 2013)

At first I was nervous too! but as i changed my diet to avoid my triggers I just told people that I was lactose intolerant (even though i am not) and that I was allergic to MSG which was one of my other triggers. Soon after I was diagnosed my triggers got worse. Now I can't eat red meat, milk, ice cream, yogurt, chips, or anything greasy, and I was diagnosed three years ago. People kept asking why i couldnt eat these things. Some people know that I have IBS others just know that I have a stomach problem. I do sugest you tell your teachers because many of my teachers gave out bathroom passes and you could only go to the bathroom a certain number of times. If they know that you have IBS they will be more acomodating. I am always here to talk!

<3 LizzieMarie


----------



## Swartacus1337 (Sep 5, 2013)

The only person I've ever told about it was my ex girlfriend and she just didn't understand at all she thought that I was overreacting about everything and didn't understand why it was such a problem and now I'm scared to tell any of my friends because I'm scared of how they'll react


----------



## sanjeev (Nov 6, 2013)

I realize this thread is old, but for anyone else reading...times may change, but teens generally are immature and unaccepting. And when most adults can't comprehend what it's like to live with IBS, it's probably only worth it to tell your best friend, and even then if you know they can understand and accept what you are talking about. For everyone else, it might be more convienent to say you have something easily understandable like stomach ulcers or something. Then if you have an episode, people can easily understand that you don't want to eat and that you are in too much discomfort to be social, and not feel that you are constantly exagerating an upset stomach to avoid them, and you don't have to go into too much detail about personal issues like bathroom habits.


----------



## georgiad (Sep 16, 2013)

I reccomend telling your closest friend, if you feel they are understand in and trustworthy, I told one of my friend who actually gave me the number of her naturopath and told her pharmacist mum and they actually recommended some meds to help maintain my pain a bit

I told a few of my friends that I get bad guts, but I mostly just tell people I have period pain if I'm too embarrassed to say what's really wrong

it really depends on your friends and your judgement of their reactions

hope this helps!


----------



## Kristi12 (Nov 2, 2013)

My pains started end of middle school so I know what you're going through! I was always leaving class when my attacks would happen. Now I'm going on 10 years of this! Tell your friends that you trust well! You will find comfort in knowing that they care about you and just want you to feel better! Also, when you have your issues, they will understand why and try to cheer you up! I know someone just talking to me during/after an attack was comforting.


----------



## Faithg14 (Nov 24, 2013)

I totally understand that. I was scared to tell my friends because I thought they might think I was making things up to get attention or being a big baby about something small. But it is definitely worth it to tell at least your closest friends, because having someone there on a flare up day really does help!


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

Results can depend on who you tell. More often than not, people in early teens can be really wicked and cruel. They sometimes make fun of others appearance. Telling such people about IBS can only make you a target for bullying and rude comments. So, tell only those who you know well.


----------

